# Suche Monitor zum zocken! 22 Zoll aber Matt!



## SkySpike (29. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Monitor (22Zoll) am liebsten in matter Optik. Die glänzenden Oberflächen wie es sie zu genüge gibt sehen zwar schön aus aber stören mich durch ihre Spiegelung. Habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen?

Ich möchte auch nicht mehr als um die 150€ ausgeben und FullHD sollte er bieten. 

Auf meiner Liste steht bis jetzt nur der Acer X233HA http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a485425.html


----------



## der_knoben (29. April 2010)

Mal was als Anhaltspunkt.
Bestenliste: TFT-Monitore 22 Zoll im Test - CHIP Online

Leider haben sie die technischen Daten wie Reaktionszeit Kontrast-Schachbrett rausgenommen.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (29. April 2010)

hi ich würd sagen schau mal prad PRAD | Kaufberatung die machen sehr gute tests 
empfehlen würd ich dir den *LG W2261VP  gibt dort einen schönen test und kosten tut der knapp 150 - 160 euro
*


----------



## FatBoo (1. Mai 2010)

SkySpike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen Monitor (22Zoll) am liebsten in matter Optik. Die glänzenden Oberflächen wie es sie zu genüge gibt sehen zwar schön aus aber stören mich durch ihre Spiegelung. Habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...



Komplett matt oder nur ein mattes Panel?


----------



## SkySpike (3. Mai 2010)

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Rahmen!


----------



## ATImania (3. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe den Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN. 15000:1 Kontrast, 5ms Reaktionszeit und 1920x1080 Full HD Auflösung und vorallem ist er Schwarz/Matt! Er hat allerdings nur einen VGA Ausgang und kein DVI oder HDMI! Aber ich bin auch nach über 10 Monaten mit ihm mehr als zufrieden und zum zocken reicht er völlig 

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Juni/Juli 159,-€ bezahlt aber heute bekommt man Ihn schon für ca. 129,- bis 139,-€!


----------



## SkySpike (4. Mai 2010)

@ ATImania

Diesen habe ich mir schon angeschaut und ist nicht schlecht doch hätte ich gerne noch einen zweiten Anschluss DVI bzw HDMI.


----------



## ATImania (4. Mai 2010)

Ja okay wie gesagt, hat dieser leider nicht 
Ist dafür aber recht günstig zu haben und von der Qualität top. 

Aber kleiner Tipp: Schau mal bei Asus TFTs! Die haben meistens einen Matt Schwarzen Rahmen und für etwas mehr Geld bekommst du auch 22" Full HD TFTs mit DVI! In wie weit die Asus TFTs von der Qualität was taugen, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen.


----------



## SkySpike (5. Mai 2010)

Habe schon geschaut doch ist da nichst passendes dabei.

Hat jemand einen *SyncMaster 2494LW*? Lohnt er sich zum spielen, wie ist das Bild etc.?


----------



## ATImania (5. Mai 2010)

Also auf testbericht.de gibt es z.B. eine User Bewertung:

"Ich habe den Monitor seit 2 Tagen im Einsatz und alles funktoniert tadellos. Das Anbringen des Monitorfußes ist ein Kinderspiel, das Gerät wurde von meinem Macbook (über DVI angeschlossen) sofort automatisch erkannt. Die Darstellung ist einwandfrei.* Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass weder der Rahmen, noch das Display spiegeln,* wie das bei sehr vielen anderen Monitoren der Fall ist. Punktabzug gibt es, weil sich der Monitor nicht in der Höhe verstellen lässt"

Das nichts am TFT spiegelt finde ich auch bei meinem so klasse! Gerade weil im Wohnzimmer hinter mir das Fester ist wo gerne mal die Sonne strahlt 

Ich sage mal so, mit einem Samsung SyncMaster kann man an sich nicht viel falsch machen. Von der Qualität ist zwar der eine mal etwas besser oder der andere etwas schlechter aber unterm Strich kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Wäre mein Platz hier nicht auf 6,5m² beschränkt und würde ich vom PC weiter weg als 0,5 Meter sitzen, hätte ich mir auch einen 24" oder 26" Samsung gekauft. Soweit ich das in erinnerung habe, haben die alle relativ gut abgeschnitten in verschiedenen Tests.


----------



## Loki2643 (5. Mai 2010)

SkySpike schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen *SyncMaster 2494LW*? Lohnt er sich zum spielen, wie ist das Bild etc.?



*aufzeig* Ich bin definitiv zufrieden damit. Bild sehr gut, Kontrast sehr gut, Auflösung sowieso... Farbwiedergabe ebenfalls. Finde ich. Einzig, dass der sich nicht für Nvidia 3D-Vision lohnt, ist schade... wenn er die 120Hz schaffen würde, würde ich keinen anderen wollen ^^


----------



## ATImania (5. Mai 2010)

Und noch ein zufriedener Samsung Kunde 

Also wie gesagt, viel falsch machen kann man da nicht und ca. 170€ ist auch nicht zuviel! Habe im Anhang mal ein interessantes Bild, wo man den vergleich 22" zu 24" beim SyncMaster sehr schön mal sehen kann. 

@ Loki2643

Hat der SyncMaster 2494 LW eigentlich auch diese Touch Funktion wo man nur leicht mit dem Finger über die Symbole gleiten muss??


----------



## FatBoo (5. Mai 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> Und noch ein zufriedener Samsung Kunde
> 
> Also wie gesagt, viel falsch machen kann man da nicht und ca. 170€ ist auch nicht zuviel! Habe im Anhang mal ein interessantes Bild, wo man den vergleich 22" zu 24" beim SyncMaster sehr schön mal sehen kann.
> 
> ...



Ja, der 2494LW hat auch diese Touch-"Knöpfe"

Sind recht angenehm zu bedienen. Mein 2494LW hat leider bei Helligkeiten <100 angefangen deutlich hörbar zu brummen.


----------



## Loki2643 (5. Mai 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Mein 2494LW hat leider bei Helligkeiten <100 angefangen deutlich hörbar zu brummen.



Meiner (bislang) zum Glück nicht.  Gut, ich bin schwerhörig, aber meine Freundin hätte mir ein hörbares Brummen aus Richtung des Monitors sicher schon gemeldet...


----------



## SkySpike (6. Mai 2010)

Danke für das gebotene Feedback! Werde ihn mir in den nächsten Tagen bestellen und meine Suche hat somit ein Ende gefunden. Dazu ist es jetzt noch ein 24 Zoll geworden zu günstigem Preis!


----------

